# Baby names?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mrs B is due to drop Bike Junior in the next couple of weeks, we're not sure of the sex of the baby but what we are sure of is that we can't agree on names (although I suspect Mrs B will win through in the end!). She wouldn't accept the names Vek or Vlastan so what can I do?

Any suggestions for names out there?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Prune - Bairn - Kid - It


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You're not really expecting any sensible contributions are you? ???

I've always found Stuart to be a very nice name :-* for a boy and 'her indoors' for a girl.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

old _*Bailey*_[/*]
 double _*Bailey*_[/*]
 Bullivant Houser _*Bailey*_[/*]
 David _*Bailey*_[/*]
 Jester _*Bailey*_[/*]
 Caravan _*Bailey*_[/*]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I quite like 3 and 5 ;D ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Why not just the name the baby after the place it was conceived. 
All the celebs seem to do this!! ;D

So where was the baby conceived? :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"kitchen floor" is a crap name for a kid!! :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

"Grandma's kitchen table" is worse...

How about Jehosephat? Jumpin' for short. :


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> So where was the baby conceived? Â :


Peniscola


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Coke head...



> Peniscola Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or Johnny Condom Bailey has a kind of ring to it Â ;D ;D ;D ;D. Â After all that is how you got Mrs Bailey in this fine mess forgetting to use one Â ;D ;D . Sorry if I have lowered the thread now Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If the baby is tall, dark, with black hair then call him Niko (provided he is a boy).

A unique and very sophisticated name.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

I perfectly understand you, Mike.
I recall myself waiting for the arrival of both the son and the TT (both ordered by Mrs. MonsTTer, by the way).
It took us a hell of a time to sort out something agreable to both: in a moment of disbelief I was insisting in Vortex or Propeller (Elica, it's female in Italian).
Anyway, we wanted a name that could make her/him feel at ease just in any part of the world: nothing exotic, of course, but easily recognised as familiar not just in Italy.
Soon after we settled to Leonardo, Leo Blair was born - damn, I said, even the British Prime Minister is copying us - it must be that f*****g Echelon!  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bill.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Peniscola Â


An interesting name for a child. Hope its a boy!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If it's a girl you could call it Jordan ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Called ours Harrison Matthew and Hugo William no real intention to do the 'H' thing just happend that way :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> If the baby is tall, dark, with black hair then call him Niko (provided he is a boy).
> 
> A unique and very sophisticated name. Â


Or just Nicholas which is just as nice


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

When my daughter was expecting, she kept calling the lump Megan in case of a girl or Daniel for a boy.

When my darling grandaughter popped out she called her Megan Danielle.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hayley is nice for a girl


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Hayley is nice for a girl Â


or a Girl that used to be a man


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hayley Evetts is a nice girl ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know a Hayley... really lovely lass!!! She's shacked up with another very nice lady cop... ;D ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not sure all this is helping ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

didnt you lot get it?

Mark did you consider the name Evie? Thought about why not?

:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:-/



> didnt you lot get it?
> 
> Mark did you consider the name Evie? Thought about why not?
> 
> :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ahh ;D

hayley bailey

evie xxx ;D ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

We're considering Emma (girl) and Sam (boy) for ours, due in July


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Well I like James, Nadia, Natasha and Zoe but all have been rejected by the pointy bellied woman (and of course "a pointy belly means it's a boy" before you say it!).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does she like Kevin... :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We're considering Emma (girl) and Sam (boy) for ours, due in July


Emma?? Did you know that it means "blood" in Greek?


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

What about Darius for a boy or Beyonce for a girl ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> "by the pointy bellied woman (and of course "a pointy belly means it's a boy" before you say it!)."


Don't you believe everything you hear - I was led astray by all the people that "know these things" and told us that our baby was going to be a girl. We had a girls name sorted out but nothing for a boy. He was just called "baby" for the first day of his life.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

How about Gary? Gary Bailey, now there is a name.

If it's a boy, call it Gary. You can then amuse people by chanting "There's only two Gary Baileys".

:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> ahh ;D
> 
> hayley bailey
> 
> evie xxx ;D ;D


Or Hay Bailey for short ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol! ;D


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Arthur. He could sell used cars. 

Mark


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

You're _good_ ;D ever through about a career writing tabloid headlines?


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Naah, it doesn't pay enough. 

Mark


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Abigail for a girl and Jack for a boy! :-*


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

a guy at work, Barry, named his Darren and Sharon (Baz, Daz & Shaz) think of the sunstrip [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

an ex work colleague - one Mr Dunne, called his son Adam!

Mine are 12 & 9!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Oscar Leonard Daniel or Oriana Lesley Diana. :

sorry :-[


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Tulula n Bert , just in case its twins.


----------

